# Recomended place to stay



## dionndu (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi seniors,

I'm from indonesia and just moved out to malaysia.

I'm working at section 13, Petaling Jaya.
The nearest walkable distance of LRT is Asia Jaya station.

Is there any recommended place to live nearby my office?
Or within easy access to public transport (LRT prefer)

My budget is max. 1000RM for 1 unit of apartement/flat/condo (not room)
Is it possible with this much budget?

Or is there any other recommendation plans?
E.g. Live in "x" place for some years then look for own vehicle and stay in "y" places, etc

Note: i also still dont have any personal vehicle.

Thanks before.


----------



## francmie (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Dionndu , 
I can help you regarding your problem.With your budget is good enough for you to even get an apartment within 5-10 km radius from there. but im not suggesting you to walk from the house to the office , its not safe..

in my opinion ,u should rent near Kelana Jaya , its actually 10-15 mins driving depending the traffics, and u can use LRT too, there's a big station of LRT there . u can get flat with price of MYR700-800 ...but do u know how it look for flat in malaysia?for an apartment u cant found with the range of MYR 1000 near the Kelana Jaya LRT Station....maybe you can get but you have to talk 10-15 mins walking distance ...


----------

